

Save me from myself - jmathes

Hackers, I need your help.  I've become addicted to a silly flash game (http://elementsthegame.com), and I need a way to make it impossible for me to play it while I'm at work.  Difficulty: my work machine is running Fedora 11.
======
jason_slack
echo "I am WASTING my work day!" | elm -s "Wasting My Day!"
your_boss@your_work.com

~~~
jmathes
Who should I email if I don't have a boss?

~~~
jason_slack
echo "I dont love you!" | elm -s "I dont LOVE you!"
your_significant_other@your_domain.com

------
mbrubeck
sudo sh -c "echo 127.0.0.1 elementsthegame.com >>/etc/hosts"

~~~
mbrubeck
If your browser supports GreaseMonkey, I've also had good results with Stealth
Kiwi (more flexible than the /etc/hosts solution):
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8616>

------
dkersten
unplug your work machine

------
anonjon
When I absolutely need to get a piece of code or documentation done right now,
I disconnect my computer from the Internet.

It is a lot easier to activate hack-mode if you aren't updating your IM
status, checking twitter, checking proggit, checking HN, checking email, etc.

Once I'm in hack-mode, however, it doesn't really matter if I'm are connected
to the Internet (or if a bomb went off, for that matter).

I think, however, that getting addicted to a silly flash game might be more of
a symptom than the root cause (lack of motivation).

For more motivation, I might get started writing a piece of code that is
interesting to me (to warm up), then transition from it into the code that I
actually have to write.

Another thing to look at is physiological causes, make sure you have proper
blood sugar level (I'm personally a chronic "I forgot to eat, again..." type
of person, and that really hurts your ability to do anything).

Also, exercising regularly will increase the amount of energy that you have
during the day. When you have energy, you feel like getting stuff done.

